# Hot water heater getting VERY hot all of a sudden today



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Gas or electric? You're probably right about the stat going south. You may have two seperate stats on a dual element electric WH


----------



## bgbrown125 (Jan 29, 2011)

*More Info*

The H2O heater is an electric Intertherm 50 gal


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you bled the crud out of the bottom?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

could be a stuck thermostat (usually the bottom one in my experience), or a shorted element. usually after getting very hot water you will get no hot water because it tripped the high limit breaker in the upper thermostat. did you check to see what the thermostats were set at?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

how old is heater..


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

bgbrown125 said:


> The H2O heater is an electric Intertherm 50 gal


We could speculate exactly what it is, but it's pretty much a given that your thermostat and/or your heating element(s) have gone wonky. 

Most electric water heaters have two thermostats and two heating elements. You can replace all of them for about $50. That's what I did with my AO Smith about a year ago. Drained it once, and replaced both thermostats and elements.


----------



## bgbrown125 (Jan 29, 2011)

It is 11 years old and is fed well water in the NC mountains


----------



## bgbrown125 (Jan 29, 2011)

bgbrown125 said:


> It is 11 years old and is fed well water in the NC mountains


I have not done anything to it yet. Would I be better off to replace entire heater?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

don't know if you want to spend any money on a 11yr old heater..if you can't replace thermostats by your self contractor would cost you 150-250.00 to repair...was it ever drained off the bottom to remove sediment...all have a bearing on it... get cost of new heater verses repair ...


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

ben's plumbing said:


> don't know if you want to spend any money on a 11yr old heater..if you can't replace thermostats by your self contractor would cost you 150-250.00 to repair...was it ever drained off the bottom to remove sediment...all have a bearing on it... get cost of new heater verses repair ...


What kind of warranty would you give, if you were to replace the thermostats and elements? Could you really even give one? I'd think that would put you at an almost guaranteed loss.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

My California home was 4,000 sf or so ranch and with one huge water heater plunked in a corner of the garage. It was not far from washer, dryer, and dishwasher but it took hours for cooled down water to get out of the way down the 150 or so feet to the shower heads so you could take a warm or hot shower. And California has horrid hard water that even with flushing of tank water heaters does them in, in about 3 years max. 

I finally shifted to Bosch, tankless, on demand, water heaters. Of course, back then, they cost me. There are probably better alternatives. Anyhow one unit went in place to serve the bathrooms. A smaller one provided hot water to the kitchen. They were properly maintained and installed by a real plumber so the 50 year warranties kicked in. Actually all major plumbing on my projects, personal and for others, was installed by Bubba plumbers.

I didn't notice major energy savings some claim with on demand. I had to shift from natural gas to electric just to start. I do know I stopped having to replace thermostats, heating elements or complete water heaters. 

I sure saw an immediate dip in water use. And it was great to sleep 15 extra minutes, turn the hot water handle and have an immediate hot water shower. Even with the significant other steaming herself for like an hour or something in the jacuzzi. 

Some giant, white monolith miles away in the corner of the garage was not acting up and holding me hostage because it did not feel like boiling water.


----------



## bgbrown125 (Jan 29, 2011)

I can replace the items discussed. But, I can get a new one for approx $300 w/6 yr warranty and I can install it my self . What do you guys think of that solution.?


----------



## Big Stud (Jul 3, 2011)

Go for it. I would replace one that old.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

bgbrown125 said:


> I can replace the items discussed. But, I can get a new one for approx $300 w/6 yr warranty and I can install it my self . What do you guys think of that solution.?


I think that is a no brainer given your heater is 11 years old. My philosophy with water heaters is that after 10 years you are living on borrowed time. Immediately replaced the 11 year old heater in our new-to-us house when me moved in 8 months ago as there is no floor drain in the basement where it is and we are using the surrounding area for storage.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

shut the power to it and run some water then work the stats so they make and break you'll see the one sticking might be welded together...


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Considering all the facts you have given us: I would replace the "HOT water heater" with an ordinary "water heater". Don't ask me why, but it's a pet peeve of mine when they are referred to as "HOT" water heaters.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

as long as you don't use the water:wink: or go the route with those european types for $1500 that take a straight city feed at 50F-55F supply and bang 130F-160F 24/7


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

since you can do the work yourself do it replace it...


----------



## bgbrown125 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Done*

The new "water heater" is installed. There are much better ways to spend a Sunday afternoon.
Thanks to all of you for your valuable input...it is appreciated.


Merry Christmas to you & yours
Barry Brown


----------

